# Mag covers through the ages



## Royzee617 (May 28, 2005)

When perusing EBay you can sometimes get summat for nowt as we say. Take for instance all the old plane mags. Some sellers are too generous with the info that they supply when the mags go for so little (most of the time). I have collected quite a few over the years I have been clogging up my PC with the stuff so it is time to share. Maybe you have a favourite cover with a nice plane pic on it?
To kick things off here is a selection.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 28, 2005)

You wouldn't mind shrinking the first two down a bit, would you? They're huge.


----------



## Royzee617 (May 28, 2005)

Sorry about that... done in haste.

You can fit to screen by right clicking and selecting 'view image'.

Sorry if you alrady knew that...


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 28, 2005)

Resized.


----------



## Royzee617 (May 28, 2005)

Hurricane cover.


----------



## Royzee617 (May 28, 2005)

Who needs guns when you have nose art like this?


----------



## Royzee617 (May 28, 2005)

The sadly defunct magazine from Airfix which I used to buy on Ebay.


----------



## Royzee617 (May 28, 2005)

Another of my fave planes from Vietnam - the heavy hitting 'Thud'!


----------



## Royzee617 (May 28, 2005)

One of the great posters from the golden era of airshows.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 28, 2005)

All interesting.


----------



## evangilder (May 28, 2005)

Neat stuff. It's almost like a niche pop-art selection.


----------



## trackend (May 29, 2005)

Current Duxford Mag


----------



## Royzee617 (May 29, 2005)

Gorgeous front cover Trackend! Is this the Museum Guide?


----------



## Royzee617 (May 30, 2005)

Bid for some modelling mags the other day - here are some rep covers. Did not get all of them, well, two actually as I was too busy watching the Indy 500. Impressive racing by our local boy Dan and seeing Danika Patrick beating most of the field!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 30, 2005)

Wahey, some of them be having Italian kits...


----------



## trackend (May 30, 2005)

Royzee617 said:


> Gorgeous front cover Trackend! Is this the Museum Guide?


Yes Roy they do a circular and a Guide


----------



## Royzee617 (May 31, 2005)

Here some other bits n bobs trawled from EBay, some book on Reno air racing.

Thanks for the pointer Trackend!


----------



## Royzee617 (May 31, 2005)

Other nice images from EBay - someone selling Vulcan postcards.


----------



## Royzee617 (May 31, 2005)

Back to the Golden Era with some mean machine cover artworks.


----------



## Royzee617 (May 31, 2005)

Some nice artwork here - bet mags with Spits on the cover sell more.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 31, 2005)

Royzee617 said:


> Back to the Golden Era with some mean machine cover artworks.



I notice theres an Asterisk next to the main headline...I wonder what its for


----------



## Royzee617 (Jun 1, 2005)

Looking around my PC's HD I found some more great images from mags up for sale on EBay. Great spreads of internal detail and what not. Makes for a great slideshow when the PC is idle!
First one is for the many Mossie fans. From Airfix mag I think.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jun 1, 2005)

Here's a weird plane - one that looks like it has one engine but has two. The Fairey Gannet was a great plane and we used to have one on the display circuit till it went to the US. I think it is back now. Hope to see it again. I bet the Royal navy FAA regretted the demise of the AEW Gannet more than most other planes it had on its carriers when the Falklands War came along. Talk about throwing out the baby with the bathwater.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jun 1, 2005)

Here's the last one for today and by way an experiment as they can be quite big. Some more Ebay sales included the mag Take-Off one of those 'collect the set' mags you end up spending a fortune on.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 1, 2005)

Very nice! 8)


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 1, 2005)

Love the pics of the Mossies!


----------



## plan_D (Jun 1, 2005)

There's a Gannet at Sandtoft.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jun 1, 2005)

Does it fly?
Why has Mosquitoman got a Beau as an avatar?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 1, 2005)

Because it's my second favourite plane


----------



## plan_D (Jun 1, 2005)

No, it does not fly. It also lacks a spinner but it does act as the, would be, gate guard along with two Hellhound missiles.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

there's a Gannet at flambards, a local small theme park type thing, it's in bad condition as they don't look after it, the cornwall aero park used to be down there and they used to have a restored beaufighter, but they sold it, and most of the other planes, to pay for the rides, that pisses me off, now it's still the cornwall aero museum, and they have

The gannet sitting out in the car park in a very run down state
a westland Wessex (well whopedy doo)
and the nose section of a shackleton which is pretty cool, but that's it!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

I havent been to Flambards for abour 7-8 years


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

you're not missing anything.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

I know, thats why I havent been for 7-8 years


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

i see


----------



## Royzee617 (Jun 2, 2005)

Here's another selection for the conoisseurs.

Something for everyone near enough. These aren't quite so good coz you can't quite read the small print.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Nice 8)


----------



## Royzee617 (Jun 3, 2005)

More pages from the archives for your perusal and delight.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

wow that desert fury looks pretty cool........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Its in Iraqi markings though...


----------



## Royzee617 (Jun 4, 2005)

Some more WW2 action hots - well these are nearly all 'warbirds' shots. Few mags use wartime snaps for their covers.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 4, 2005)

Good stuff, Roy. 
Those two page articles you posted earlier look really interesting too. I wish I had a subscription now.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

It's easily worth it


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 4, 2005)

I do pick up the odd copy now and then.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Me too, but flypast here is around $12 per issue! My wife went and bought me 4 or 5 magazines about aviation and WWII and spent about $50! I was happy to get the info but not about the cost.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 4, 2005)

i always get flypast.......


----------



## Royzee617 (Jun 5, 2005)

Perhaps someone should create an archive of magazine articles? I have always thought it a shame that stuff gets 'lost'. Unlike some mags and comics plane mag publishers seldom re-publish. FP is good coz of the themes. And Aeroplane has had some good fact files. But once they're on to the next issue the only recourse is EBay. But as I have found while the purchase price is OK, good even, it is the postage that kills you. That said sometimes there's local pick up. One guy sold me some bound volumes of Air Intnl and let me off the postage! Dunno how he did it. Maybe through his company or something. Heaviest parcel I have ever had from EBay and it was gratis. There is a benificent god up there!

I also ponder about file sharing of mag scans like P2P etc. OK for MP3 and vids but it's a minority sport for plane mags. Then you have to think about copyright. Nothing to stop one to one plane mag bootlegs I suppose. But an online archive you can forget. I have often been tempted to sign up for Av Week just because of the online archive. But there's very little history stuff in this hi-tech mag.

You can almost read some photos. See the TSR2 one here. But scans are better though they take time. Maybe I could video a mag? Ho ho!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 5, 2005)

Nice! 8) I like the TSR-2 one.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jun 6, 2005)

By way of an experiment here is a zip file for you to download. I did a quick run through of a couple of old plane mags I was reading with the digicam. If you read them in the file sequence you can more or less enjoy the whole articles.

I snapped the pages a bit closer this time so you read the text clearly. 

There is an article on the Tigercat and then one on the F20 Tigershark. Both are from old issues of Air International.

Plus here are some more old pix from EBay etc.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jun 7, 2005)

Here are some more of those EBay covers etc.

Something of a Russian flavour this time.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 7, 2005)

Nice! I like that last one 8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 7, 2005)

They're all great.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jun 8, 2005)

A resounding silence about the zipped photos of the Tigercat article - someone must have looked at it?

More covers for your delectation.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 8, 2005)

To be honest, I completely missed it. If you ahdn't said anything, I would have scrolled past it. You put it at the bottom of your post, where most people have a sig with a witty line below. I guees my eyes are trained to keep moving.

Looks interesting


----------



## Royzee617 (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks for that and thanks for looking. Maybe I will repost an alert.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jun 9, 2005)

More mag covers and inserts from EBay! Some are OK, nice and clear, others not so - cardinal rule of EBay is to post clear photos. Maybe they don't have a decent digicam. Seems some publisher did a series on great cars so I pinched a few of them too. There are some nice covers of comics too. Some a bit lascivious to liven things up a bit on dull evenings. Plus of course the odd gentleman's sporting magazine to warm the cockles.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jun 10, 2005)

More from the archives.
Will shrink the Mirage one and repost in due course.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 10, 2005)

Nice! 8)


----------



## Royzee617 (Jun 11, 2005)

Saturday Selection


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 11, 2005)

That first one of the Corvette - I own that book! Its great but a bit inconvenient in small places


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 11, 2005)

Nice. The Corvette seems a bit out of place, but it's nice.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jun 12, 2005)

More from the pictures folder I run for my screensaver. Some for the car fans too.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jun 12, 2005)

Always can find good old FPs up for sale. But I got most of them.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 13, 2005)

Very nice! 8)


----------



## Royzee617 (Jun 14, 2005)

Some book covers plus FP a go go!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 14, 2005)

hey i have all but 2 of those war machine magazines!!


----------



## Royzee617 (Jun 15, 2005)

Yes, I have most of them. Can't bear to part with them let alone sell them for peanuts on EBay. Gorgeous mag artwork.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jun 15, 2005)

More FP covers with a few UK airshow progs too.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 15, 2005)

Very nice! 8)


----------



## Clave (Jun 15, 2005)

Royzee617 said:


> Here's a weird plane - one that looks like it has one engine but has two. The Fairey Gannet was a great plane and we used to have one on the display circuit till it went to the US. I think it is back now. Hope to see it again. I bet the Royal navy FAA regretted the demise of the AEW Gannet more than most other planes it had on its carriers when the Falklands War came along. Talk about throwing out the baby with the bathwater.



Something I did last week:


----------



## Royzee617 (Jun 17, 2005)

Gorgeous side-view! How do you do that and how long does it take?


----------



## Royzee617 (Jun 17, 2005)

Friday's FP folder etc.
The Wingspan is the first of this mag (defunct now I think, shame) which I got from EBay this week.


----------



## Clave (Jun 17, 2005)

Royzee617 said:


> Gorgeous side-view! How do you do that and how long does it take?



Thank you  

I have been trying out Adobe Illustrator to make the basic design (sketching over an existing photograph) then touching up the layers in Photoshop. I'm still very much a n00b, but I'm making progress...

I *think* it took about 6 hours, and about 4 for the Amiot in my sig, but I reckon I should knock that down a bit with practice.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jun 18, 2005)

Clave - that is impressive so please keep at it and get the time down so we can see more.

Meanwhile, instead of posting more covers I refer you all to the Wingspan page which has fairly good size versions of their covers:
http://www.wingspanmag.com/back_issues.htm
As expected loads of WW2 incl Mossie, Pink Spit, P51s etc.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jun 20, 2005)

Monday montage - cars and planes! With a bit of a bomber theme.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jun 29, 2005)

Fine artwork of your faves in action!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 29, 2005)

Nice! 8)


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 1, 2005)

Lovely Beau!


----------

